# 40 yamaha 2 stroke rpms and prop



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Did get this info, 5100 with an 11 p prop would be hard pressed to hit 29 / 30 mph.  As this would be zero to negative slip with the 1.85 gear.   So the prop must be 12p or more still.  Thanks Ken  - Propgods.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sell me that old Yamaha, since is underperforms so bad.. ;D


----------

